
Show HN: All available Emoji domains in one place - keesj
https://xn--f28h.to
======
keesj
I recently discovered .to domains allow for emoji like .ws and a few other
ccTLDs.

While they have some (technical) downsides I figured they'd be interesting to
experiment with so I was curious if any good ones were still available.
Manually checking them one-by-one was kinda cumbersome, so I wrote a simple
script to check availability for each possible single-emoji .to domain.

Turns out many were still available (about 70% at the time). I registered a
few and decided to publicise the list. That was my weekend project ~2 weeks
ago. Today I finally launched it.

I wrote more about the timeline and how I built it here:
[https://medium.com/@marckohlbrugge/get-your-own-emoji-
domain...](https://medium.com/@marckohlbrugge/get-your-own-emoji-domain-with-
to-d2b0c79d3618)

Disclosure: I worked out an affiliate deal with my registrar so I get a 10%
commission for each registration. Of course you're free to use your own
registrar of choice.

~~~
gregorymichael
Love it. Thanks for writing up your story.

~~~
keesj
You're welcome :)

------
CrystalLangUser
Hey, very cool! I like the site's presentation.

I bought 🇸🇾 and 🇨🇿. Romania was taken already, sadly.

~~~
keesj
Yeah the domains went quick after launch. 🇸🇾 and 🇨🇿 are nice though!

------
anilgulecha
Domain name is the interface to a website, typing in emojis is bad UX. Not to
mention sharing URLs, and how different user agents will handle them.

IMO, It's a safe bet against emoji domains taking off.

~~~
keesj
There are definitely both pros and cons.

I personally wouldn't use them for a website where users would have to
repeatedly enter the URL. They work better for advertising campaign as a
redirecting link (e.g. on a billboard), or in situation where the URLs tend to
be clicked instead of written.

